# The Importance Of Criminal Background Check



## daveson (Mar 2, 2007)

A criminal check is a part of the background check done for pre-employment screening. A criminal background checkbackground check has become an inexpensive way of legally obtaining details about a person. The details of the person can even be provided to the companies through their websites online and the results would be produced as soon as possible depending on the extent of the background check required. 
A criminal check can be done by investigating the criminal history of the person that would be recorded in the criminal record manuals of the courts. Each state would contain the details of all the individuals having a criminal background in their respective courts. A nationwide search might prove to be tougher since there is no general national database being maintained and open to the public that might provide the list of all the criminals in the country. 
Since state records are only able to provide the criminal history of a person in that state, it might be difficult to rule out the option of that individual having committed some crime in some other state. The only option would be to believe that a criminal would not move too far away from their home to commit a crime. 
A criminal check begins with the verification of the personal details of the individual. Authentication of the SSN might be able to provide some valuable information about the person. With the help of this information, the criminal check is made easier and might produce quicker results. However, this might sometimes be misleading since a fake SSN can be purchased on the street and, unless a check is conducted, it would be next to impossible to verify the authentication of that particular SSN. 
Along with the SSN, the person's credit history and driving history can also provide some valuable information that might prove useful during a criminal background check
for more info: backgroundcheck-complete.com


----------



## pupon (Feb 23, 2007)

what is your point?


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

Drumming up business for another dirt digging enterprise???

Or that many kitchen staff are latent criminals?? (JOKE!!)

Or when management wants you to have a commitment and conviction to your job, this could be one way of proving half of that??

Internet forums. A place for the next mutation of the perennial door to door salesmen...


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Ohh nicely put!
When I was in Alaska half the staff had criminal backgrounds. It was the only place I ever worked where people called in "in jail" as opposed to "in late". Oddly enough though they always showed up to work after posting bail! :roll:


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Now there's dedication for you! .......:lol:


----------

